# Transistores Mosfet de un un patinete eléctrico



## pboti (Dic 21, 2019)

Hola, estoy tratando de repararle un patinete electrico a mi hija, se ha golpeado y ha dejado de cargar, buscando sobre la placa he visto que habia continuidad entre el + y el -, al menos en la reparacion de moviles significa que la placa esta en corto, supongo que aqui, usando 40V seria lo mismo, voy bien? 
Bueno, la cuestion es que he comenzado a buscar que componente me hacia el corto y he encontrado a dos transistores, al quitarlos de la placa el corto desaparecia, asi que creo tenerlo claro, no? Ahora el tema esta en reemplazar esos dos transistores, en la tienda del barrio me han dicho que no tienen nada ni similar, que no les aparece ni en los libros.... por internet me aparecen unos muy parecidos, pero no se si me valen.
Los transistores en cuestion son "RU6888R 565 PL803" y "RU6888R 238 PL752". 
Lo que he encontrado por internet es "RU6888R N-Channel Advanced Power MOSFET TO-220 68V 88A"
el problema es que en lugar de 565 o 238 he encontrado 715, 327, 312.....
Alguien me podria aclarar si me podrian valer? o si existe algo equivalente? 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 21, 2019)

Generalmente esos números posteriores corresponden a identificaciones internas del fabricante como fecha y lugar de fabricación, lote, etc. y lo importante es la nomenclatura de delante. Aquí la hoja de datos del RU6888R


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2019)

Sería preferible que se los compres a una empresa seria , hay mas falsificaciones que verdaderos , y además de gastar dinero te llevarás una decepción


----------



## pboti (Dic 21, 2019)

Muchas gracias, y una empresa seria cual seria? supongo que lo que aparece por ebay por ejemplo no lo son, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2019)

No se porque soy de LatinoAmérica , pero puedes hacerlos traer desde Alemania que son mas serios en eso , esperemos a ver que te aconseja otro forero de aquellos pagos.


----------



## pboti (Dic 21, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se porque soy de LatinoAmérica , pero puedes hacerlos traer desde Alemania que son mas serios en eso , esperemos a ver que te aconseja otro forero de aquellos pagos.


OK gracias


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 21, 2019)

Esos mosfet son economicos compralos en LCSC hay un descuneto de envio para los nuevos.


----------



## Eduardo78 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hola a todos , tengo un problema con un scooter electrico marca scoop ,revisando encontré problemas en el controlador , 2 mosfet estaban con cruce ,es el k8533n y no aparece en el datashet y no encuentro reemplazo . Alguien tuvo el mismo problema . Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 18, 2021)

2SK8533N


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 18, 2021)

Tambien serviria saber, en que etapa estan esos elementos, serviria de mucho un esquema al menos de esa parte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2021)

Control de velocidad de scooter electrica
					

Por otro lado ese tipo de controlador se vende como repuesto, has intentado conseguirlo?




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Eduardo78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Si justo estoy buscando en Aliexpress otro controlador , puse otro mosfet de reemplazo el 8n60 pero al parecer no es solo calienta y la rueda gira lento.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 23, 2021)

Tenes que buscarlo como 2SK8533


----------



## MYSTIC (Mar 23, 2021)

Si tuvo un golpe puede tener una pista cortada y no te das cuenta aparte de los mosfet.
lo raro que con un golpe se pongan en corto ya que estan recibiendolos todo el tiempo.
y por eso te gira lento , revisa bien se pudo haber partido algo.


----------

